# looking for pij in alabama



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

hello i live in alabama,and would like to adopt some pigeons in my area
thank you and good day


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It may serve you better to tell what kind of pigeons you are looking for and what you will be doing with them and what kind of set up you have.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Any kind of pigeon will be fine. I have a medium sized chicken house for them to live. I just want them as pets, unlees the are show birds and the previous owners want them showed or racers raced


----------

